# Bad quality with Line output converter



## mjs2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an audiopipe line output converter that is quite low end. it has left and right speaker inputs, a ground, and rca outputs in a compact unit. I hooked it up to my 2008 grand prix with a monsoon system to get rca outputs for my two 10 inch subs and i noticed that i am getting poor sound quality with my subs. it is hooked up to the power leading from the factory amp to the subwoofer speakers on the rear deck. i have played around attempting to tune the system as a whole and am getting nowhere near the bass i want. (i had the same subs and amp hooked up in my old car, but using rca cables from the aftermarket stereo, this had 100 times more bass then i am getting now.) I *can not* remove the stereo and put an aftermarket stereo in due to the loss of functionality (computer functions, etc...) So my question is, do i need to purchase a higher quality loc? one that caught my eye is the AudioControl LC2 which is supposed to have accubass to provide good bass output and a remote wire output to name a few
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_161LC2I/Audiocontrol-LC2i.html?tp=2001&tab=detailed_info. 
Or is there a different way for me to hook up the LOC that i already have installed? any advice would be great. 
Thank you, 
Max Sauer


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

needs to be before the amp not the speakers.


----------

